# The Shack [Paperback] is cheaper than Kindle Edition.



## E.R.Burroughs (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend told me The Shack is a good book and I was about to buy The Shack [Kindle Edition]. But I found The Shack (Paperback) is cheaper than Kindle edition. Again amazon raised Kindle edition's price. Maybe I should wait for a while or get a paperback.

Price history of The Shack [Kindle Edition] http://notripe.com/itemlookup_amazon.php?cmd=lookup&p_uid=B001B8Z2S0
Price history of The Shack (Paperback) http://notripe.com/itemlookup_amazon.php?cmd=lookup&p_uid=0964729237

I found another paperback is cheaper than Kindle Edition. Is this a inventory clearance sale or paperback or something?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you look on the Amazon page for the Kindle edition you will see this notice: _This price was set by the publisher_.
Amazon has no control over the ebook price from 5 of the 6 big publishers. They can sell the paper versions for whatever price they want (free market), but not the ebooks.You can thank Apple for this happening.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I would actually thank the publishers.  Apple has helped facilitate this.  But it is the publishers that fought for the right to price their own books.  Blame them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It is frustrating but as others say, not Amazons fault. You can send a note to the publisher and refrain from buying the book in either format. Or weigh whether the connivence of having it delivered instantly to your kindle and reading it on there is worth the extra couple of bucks. To some people it is...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe we need a separate section where people can complain about publisher's high prices.   

Mike


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Maybe we need a separate section where people can complain about publisher's high prices.
> 
> Mike


I agree. lol. People need to get that this is not Amazon's doing and quit blaming them


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

intinst said:


> If you look on the Amazon page for the Kindle edition you will see this notice: _This price was set by the publisher_.
> Amazon has no control over the ebook price from 5 of the 6 big publishers. They can sell the paper versions for whatever price they want (free market), but not the ebooks.You can thank Apple for this happening.


I think that you can blame greedy publishers - Apple's not setting the prices on Amazon. I'm sure that said publishers are happy to use Apple as a scape goat for their collective greed, though....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Maybe we need a separate section where people can complain about publisher's high prices.
> 
> Mike


I think that's a good ideal, maybe with an intro sticky thread that includes a list of the publishers email addresses!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My own opinion, not based on fact or knowledge, just feeling, is that Apple instigated it and the publishers jumped on it. I blame both, just Apple more.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I blame Microsoft, "The Evil Empire!"  

(aren't they behind everything?)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a good one for you... I've wanted Stones From the River for my Kindle for years and it is coming out soon.  The hardcover book is $2.99.  Pre-order for the Kindle version is $12.99.  I don't think so!!

    One thing that I've decided... my own little "protest" that might affect the publishers.... is if we don't buy an ebook that is priced higher than the paperback.  I know I don't........  and I also, then, don't buy it in paperback either because I will NOT give them my $$.  I'll go to the library and read it for free without the publisher getting a dime from me.  It would save me a lot of inconvenience to be able to buy it for my Kindle.... but I refuse!


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Posted in the wrong thread. 

The big publisher are pricing themselves out the market.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

This is happening more and more lately.  Paperback and Hardcover versions are sometimes more expensive than the Kindle Editions - guess we'll just have to evaluate what means more to us - price or convenience.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I'm sorry--I shouldn't laugh about this, but I can't help it. _The Shack _ is self-published, so it's really the greedy authors who did this, not the greedy publishers (unless the Hachette Book Group, who I assume are the distributors, somehow jacked up the price of the e-book, which would be really hilarious as there's no distribution involved in an e-book.)


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

purplepen79 said:


> I'm sorry--I shouldn't laugh about this, but I can't help it. _The Shack _ is self-published, so it's really the greedy authors who did this, not the greedy publishers (unless the Hachette Book Group, who I assume are the distributors, somehow jacked up the price of the e-book, which would be really hilarious as there's no distribution involved in an e-book.)


Good point. I am sure it is Hachette that is setting the price. I wonder why they hired Hachette to do the ebook. Surely they could have hired someone on spec to get it in ebook form instead of hiring a distribution company to do it. And Hachette outsources their ebook stuff.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

arshield said:


> Good point. I am sure it is Hachette that is setting the price. I wonder why they hired Hachette to do the ebook. Surely they could have hired someone on spec to get it in ebook form instead of hiring a distribution company to do it. And Hachette outsources their ebook stuff.


I thought Hachette had purchased all the rights and not just electronic for The Shack? I'm probably wrong. Either way, this is crazy. I'll stick with the paperbacks, thank you very much.


----------



## E.R.Burroughs (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you very much for recommendations. I'll stick with the paperbacks too.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

When I see a Kindle book priced higher than the paperback - and sometimes even the hardback - it just pisses me off and then I refuse to buy it at all. I'll go to the library if I want to read it that bad.

Although, with The Shack, I'm sorry I read it at all. I found it to be one of those over-hyped books that I finished only because I hoped it would live up to the hype. For me, it didn't.

Carolyn


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For any given book, if you feel it's priced too high, provide feedback via the links on the Kindle Book page. . . .if it's Amazon's pricing, they'll often fix it once notified.  If it's a publisher issue, well, Amazon can't argue with anyone if they don't have some evidence that people object.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For any given book, if you feel it's priced too high, provide feedback via the links on the Kindle Book page. . . .if it's Amazon's pricing, they'll often fix it once notified. If it's a publisher issue, well, Amazon can't argue with anyone if they don't have some evidence that people object.


That seems to be an unpopular stance here at Kindleboards.com! Witness the thread on Ken Follet's "Fall of the Giants" - readers who did so were lambasted about "inappropriate" negative reviews based on its high price...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> That seems to be an unpopular stance here at Kindleboards.com! Witness the thread on Ken Follet's "Fall of the Giants" - readers who did so were lambasted about "inappropriate" negative reviews based on its high price...


Using the Feedback link on the book page and using the Book Reviews to vent about high prices are two different things. I've not seen anybody here object to using the Feedback link to complain. At least Amazon will see that; it's doubtful then ever look at reviews.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> That seems to be an unpopular stance here at Kindleboards.com! Witness the thread on Ken Follet's "Fall of the Giants" - readers who did so were lambasted about "inappropriate" negative reviews based on its high price...





jmiked said:


> Using the Feedback link on the book page and using the Book Reviews to vent about high prices are two different things. I've not seen anybody here object to using the Feedback link to complain. At least Amazon will see that; it's doubtful then ever look at reviews.
> 
> Mike


Right. . .I'm not saying to post an idiotic one star review. And I agree with Mike that Amazon is not likely to ever see such a thing -- nor is the publisher who might be the one setting the price.

I'm saying use the feedback links Amazon puts on the product page to provide feedback -- in this case about the price. I've also provided feedback about poor formatting. . . . .


----------



## derive_cz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

I'm willing to start an online petition on this. If you are keen to join, please email me at [email protected] suggesting wording (i'm not a native English speaker, so would like to find somebody to phrase the petition correctly and profesionally ) and also suggesting the publishers that you note that have this behaviour. Thank you, let's make our point.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

purplepen79 said:


> I'm sorry--I shouldn't laugh about this, but I can't help it. _The Shack _ is self-published, so it's really the greedy authors who did this, not the greedy publishers (unless the Hachette Book Group, who I assume are the distributors, somehow jacked up the price of the e-book, which would be really hilarious as there's no distribution involved in an e-book.)


Hachette Book Group is a part of Little, Brown, a major publisher. It's Hachette setting the price, not the writer.

If the book was initially self-published at a lower price, and then the writer agreed to a contract with Hachette, it's likely that Hachette is looking at it like a fresh book. Is there a new hardback version coming out, or a trade paper version?

The thing with ebooks for the major publishers is that they don't want to price the ebook so that it undercuts sales of another version of the book. However, once Amazon gets a hardback or trade paper, Amazon is allowed to discount the book. So you get these instances where there's a trade paper with a list price of $14.99 that Amazon might discount and sell for $9.99, while the ebook is $12.99 and frozen at that price by the agency pricing that is used for ebooks but not for paper books.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> Hachette Book Group is a part of Little, Brown, a major publisher. It's Hachette setting the price, not the writer.


Just a minor correction: Little, Brown and Company is part of Hachette Book Group. Hachette is the larger company and is the parent company of Little, Brown and Co.

Sorry, I just couldn't help but correct it...

Tris


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Organize an online protest by reviewing the book and giving it 1 stars! (somewhat serious..)


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

I have to admit, even though I prefer to read ebooks nowadays, I picked this book up in paperback for about $6 since it was a better buy. Haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------

